# Finnish beauty



## palze (Jul 8, 2010)

First off, the photos I posted earlier are not visible anymore due to some changes I made on my website. I need to apologize for that.

However, here are a few new pictures taken mostly this year:





































Shot with Nikon D90. All comments highly appreciated. More pics available at http://palze.kuvat.fi.


----------



## ghache (Jul 8, 2010)

you did a really good job.
i would have used a flash to fill the light in the 1st one.
but overall they are all nice
#6 is my favorite.


----------



## Bram (Aug 6, 2010)

Veryyyyy niceeeeeeeee


----------



## altitude604 (Aug 6, 2010)

very nice set!

this is one of the reasons i want to visit Finland... for the uhh... beautiful scenery.


----------



## palze (Sep 21, 2010)

Thank you! I see what you mean ^^


----------



## ghache (Sep 21, 2010)

Correction : WOW THE FIRST ONE IS REALLY NICE.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 21, 2010)

ghache said:


> wow, the first one is really nice


I would rephrase that as WOW! THE FIRST ONE IS REALLY NICE!


----------



## dubaifor (Sep 29, 2010)

lovely pics
+971 50 896 80 42 - Francisco Fernandez - Dubai Photographer


----------



## palze (Jun 18, 2011)

Bump. Check the first post.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jun 18, 2011)

Amazing work.  The first and last are incredible.  Hope you decide to post here more often.


----------



## Kstorm (Jun 18, 2011)

Incredible Set


----------



## johnh2005 (Jun 18, 2011)

Very nice subjects done very well!


----------



## Brinr (Jun 20, 2011)

Fantastic set!  Bravo!  What lenses? Just a lil something, the 3rd and the last her expressions aren't as "genuine" if that's the word to use, as the rest of the expressions, they seem just a little forced.  But seriously that's scraping the bottom of the barrels for a critique!


----------



## Muusers (Jun 20, 2011)

Dibs on all of them


----------



## Rebekah5280 (Jun 20, 2011)

I love #6 the most!


----------



## palze (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you for your comments and nice words!



Brinr said:


> Fantastic set!  Bravo!  What lenses? Just a lil something, the 3rd and the last her expressions aren't as "genuine" if that's the word to use, as the rest of the expressions, they seem just a little forced.  But seriously that's scraping the bottom of the barrels for a critique!



Your critique has been accepted! It's always a challenge to capture expressions as "genuine" as possible. Sometimes it works out well, sometimes it doesn't.

The lenses used in these pictures: Nikkor 50 mm f/1.8 and Sigma 30 mm f/1.4. That's pretty cheap stuff... Looking forward to getting my hands on the upcoming Nikon D800 and some high quality FX lenses.


----------

